# Which laptop would you go with?



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

HP Pavilion HDX18-1020us - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834147785

SONY VAIO AW Series VGN-AW190JAH - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834117831

Comparison - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...mpareItemList=N82E16834147785,N82E16834117831


----------



## cmtar (Nov 16, 2005)

I would go with Sony just for the fact that I have had 4 HP laptops in the past few years and some keys on all 4 of them have popped off.


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

I've been running HP's for years ( 8000,9000,6000).. I did notice on a quick look that the vaio you list does have a faster hard drive.. I actualy recently upgraded the hard drive in my 9000 and the new 7200rpm drive is noticablely better..


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

cmtar said:


> I would go with Sony just for the fact that I have had 4 HP laptops in the past few years and some keys on all 4 of them have popped off.


Thanks. I had a Sony before and I thought it was ok. I now have an HP and I like it a lot more than I liked the Sony I had. I didn't really have any problem with either.

But the two I am looking at now both have their pro's and con's that is why I am looking for opinions.


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

cmtar said:


> I would go with Sony just for the fact that I have had 4 HP laptops in the past few years and some keys on all 4 of them have popped off.


 What are you typing with? a hammer? :eek2::lol:
I had one come off my 8000 but it came off when a trailer ball fell off the shelf above it :grin:


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I was an HP user for 12 years until recently. In fact, I bought nothing but HP. My relationship with them came to an end about 9 months ago, for reasons I won't disclose publicly. 

I had a lot of problems with HP support over the years. They simply do not seem knowledgeable. 

Now, I just bought a Sony laptop, one of the FW series which has a smaller screen than the one you're thinking of. It was also about $600 less. I did this after a lot of comparison shopping. 

I'll give you my impressions, as an owner of an older HP/Compaq laptop and a new Sony, also I spent a lot of time at Best Buy playtesting laptops of all types. 

First of all, the keyboard on the Sony is superb. It's as good or better than any Mac keyboard I've ever used, and Mac keyboards have almost always been the best on the market. You'll use that keyboard a lot, so it's worth playing around. I found the keyboards on the latest HPs to be slippery. 

I found that both laptops come loaded with crapware, but that's easily taken care of. The multimedia keys on the Sony can be mapped to anything; that doesn't seem to be the case on the HP. 

The HDMI and DLNA on the Sony have been easy and completely functional. Speaking only from the experience of my 3-year-old Compaq laptop, it couldn't even manage S-Video very well. 

I do find the DVD drive on the Sony to be more delicate than the HP's and I don't know how much of an issue that will be. 

Bottom line, Michael, I bought a Sony. I did seriously consider both but in the end the Sony was a better fit for me.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

houskamp said:


> I've been running HP's for years ( 8000,9000,6000).. I did notice on a quick look that the vaio you list does have a faster hard drive.. I actualy recently upgraded the hard drive in my 9000 and the new 7200rpm drive is noticablely better..


Thanks houskamp. That is one of the pro's to the Sony and it has a little better processor. But the HP has a larger hard drive (twice the size) and it has an eSATA connection but I don't think I will even use that.

If I go with the Sony I could easily add a second hard drive if I need it but I don't really even think I will need more than 250GB. The HP actually has two 250GB hard drives too.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

If you're looking for slightly faster performance....go with the Sony...

If you're looking for longevity...go with the HP.

We've had dozens of both, and have recently decided to terminate use of any Sony laptops - they spent waaaaay too much time in the service department getting fixed for all sorts of issues...especially bad WIFI boards.

Our netwrok folks also claim they spend alot more time on the phone with the Sony folks getting support....and get faster support help with HP.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I was an HP user for 12 years until recently. In fact, I bought nothing but HP. My relationship with them came to an end about 9 months ago, for reasons I won't disclose publicly.
> 
> I had a lot of problems with HP support over the years. They simply do not seem knowledgeable.
> 
> ...


Thanks Stuart. What video card does your have? How does it do with DIRECTV2PC?

Honestly if I would have been ready to order it a day earlier than I was it would not have even been a question. Newegg had the Sony on sale for $1399.99. Only if the sale would have lasted one more day I would already have it.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> If you're looking for slightly faster performance....go with the Sony...
> 
> If you're looking for longevity...go with the HP.
> 
> ...


Thanks. Now I am wondering if I should get a warranty with either one I go with?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

The video uses the Intel graphics chipset. I think higher-end Sonys use the ATI chips. At any rate, DIRECTV2PC playback is smooth as can be over Wireless-N. Couple of bobbles but I think it's the software, which as you know is in public beta. 

As far as video, it supports 1080p with cable detection over HDMI, as well as 1080i over PC (D15/VGA connector.)


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> If you're looking for slightly faster performance....go with the Sony...
> 
> If you're looking for longevity...go with the HP.
> 
> ...


Just goes to show that support really does vary... as I've had a very dissimilar experience. I once spent 2 hours on the line with HP to get a keyboard replaced under warranty.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> The video uses the Intel graphics chipset. I think higher-end Sonys use the ATI chips. At any rate, DIRECTV2PC playback is smooth as can be over Wireless-N. Couple of bobbles but I think it's the software, which as you know is in public beta.
> 
> As far as video, it supports 1080p with cable detection over HDMI, as well as 1080i over PC (D15/VGA connector.)


Thanks. Both laptops I am looking at uses the NVIDIA GeForce 9600M GT. I would think it would work fine. I have an 8800GT in my desktop and that works great. But I believe the 8800GT is actually a little better than the 9600GT?


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Just goes to show that support really does vary... as I've had a very dissimilar experience. I once spent 2 hours on the line with HP to get a keyboard replaced under warranty.


 Sometimes that is also a difference between buying form the "home" and "business" areas..


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Having bought both, and having spent in the mid 6-figures on business purchases, I've been equally disappointed in both arenas. It once took 6 weeks for on-site warranty service on an HP large-format printer.

I mean no slight against HP people. The HP people I know have been very nice. Somehow, and I don't know how, they seem trapped within an infrastructure full of slow servers, low levels of accountability, and poor follow-through. I've yet to see if Sony will be any better, as none of the Sony computers or electronics I've owned have ever needed any manufacturer service.


----------



## deltafowler (Aug 28, 2007)

Given just those two brands as choices, and having worked on all major brands, I'd choose to live without a laptop rather than have a HP or SONY.

They are equally horrible.
Lenovo or Dell would be much better choices.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

I would go with HP over Sony. Have not had great luck with Sony laptops and I have seen plenty with family and clients. HP is better, and they make some good models. I actually like HP over Dell, but would take Dell over Sony based on what I have seen and experienced.

Overall I would recommend Lenovo though. You dont even have to go thinkpad, their other line is quite nice as well. Way better support, better built machines, and competitive pricing IMO.


----------



## MIAMI1683 (Jul 11, 2007)

I would go with HP and a quick reformat of the HDD once it was home. We have one at homw and it has been rock solid. even on a dual boot system


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

MIAMI1683 said:


> I would go with HP and a quick reformat of the HDD once it was home. We have one at homw and it has been rock solid. even on a dual boot system


Same unit or different model?


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

deltafowler said:


> Given just those two brands as choices, and having worked on all major brands, I'd choose to live without a laptop rather than have a HP or SONY.
> 
> They are equally horrible.
> Lenovo or Dell would be much better choices.





Grentz said:


> I would go with HP over Sony. Have not had great luck with Sony laptops and I have seen plenty with family and clients. HP is better, and they make some good models. I actually like HP over Dell, but would take Dell over Sony based on what I have seen and experienced.
> 
> Overall I would recommend Lenovo though. You dont even have to go thinkpad, their other line is quite nice as well. Way better support, better built machines, and competitive pricing IMO.


Unfortunately newegg does not carry any larger Lenovo than the 15.6". I am not even sure if they even make a bigger one. The other thing is they do not have the number pad on the keyboard. That is something I have to have.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Michael D'Angelo;2001220 said:


> Thanks. Now I am wondering if I should get a warranty with either one I go with?


If its reasonable in price....yup.


Stuart Sweet said:


> Just goes to show that support really does vary... as I've had a very dissimilar experience. I once spent 2 hours on the line with HP to get a keyboard replaced under warranty.


I can understand that...many people have contrasting experiences.

Since our little group buys "consumer" models for almost everything...even routers...they get to torture test the stuff pretty well - and in quantity.


deltafowler said:


> Lenovo or Dell would be much better choices.


Lenovo (formerly the IBM Thinkpad) is a good solid unit - more business oriented in terms of software and features.

Dell laptops - no way....built with spit and glue holding them together. I saw the insides of 2 different models...wonder how they ever would last a week for any traveler...the motherboard bent like a slice of wet bread.


----------



## MIAMI1683 (Jul 11, 2007)

Michael D'Angelo;2001317 said:


> Same unit or different model?


 A little different but the same screnn and packaginf. DVR9815us I think (i am at work). It was Red's birthday present. Been rock solid for 8 months now. I use a Toshiba but the HP is good


----------



## deltafowler (Aug 28, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Dell laptops ... I saw the insides of 2 different models...


And I've been in dozens of HP's and Dells.
While Dell isn't as solid as Lenovo, it's got HP/Compaq beat by a mile.


----------



## deltafowler (Aug 28, 2007)

Michael D'Angelo;2001329 said:


> Unfortunately newegg does not carry any larger Lenovo than the 15.6".


Why are you locked into Newegg? The PayPal 30% off deal?


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

deltafowler said:


> Why are you locked into Newegg? The PayPal 30% off deal?


I have a credit card with them and can get 12 months no interest.


----------



## MIAMI1683 (Jul 11, 2007)

Michael D'Angelo;2001405 said:


> I have a credit card with them and can get 12 months no interest.


 Well in that case I would buy this

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834147924


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

MIAMI1683 said:


> Well in that case I would buy this
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834147924


I was looking at that one too but how much better is the Intel Core 2 Quad Q9000 2.0GHz vs. Intel Core 2 Duo P8400 2.26GHz?

That is the only difference and a big jump in money.


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

MIAMI1683 said:


> I would go with HP and a quick reformat of the HDD once it was home. We have one at homw and it has been rock solid. even on a dual boot system


 Surviving you is really saying something :lol:


----------



## MIAMI1683 (Jul 11, 2007)

Michael D'Angelo;2001419 said:


> I was looking at that one too but how much better is the Intel Core 2 Quad Q9000 2.0GHz vs. Intel Core 2 Duo P8400 2.26GHz?
> 
> That is the only difference and a big jump in money.


 Quad is MUCH better I wish I had that


----------



## deltafowler (Aug 28, 2007)

Michael D'Angelo;2001405 said:


> I have a credit card with them and can get 12 months no interest.


The PayPal deal is 30% and no interest if paid off by June 1.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

About 3 years ago, my little company needed a laptop. Though I've been a heavy computer user for decades, I'd never bought a laptop because I thought they compromised too much and because they were expensive but grew obsolete too fast. Most of those objections have grown less true over the last few years, but the bottom line is that I *needed* the portability of a laptop.

I knew I would need a 17" screen, too. The work apps we use, including Excel, would drive a person crazy scrolling back and forth constantly on a 15" screen, but is acceptable on a 17". Having said that, it makes the laptop big, heavy, and reduces battery life, but those were compromises I was prepared to make.

I ended up with an HP DV6000-series that I got on closeout. At the time, it was within our budget and had all the features I was looking for, including a number pad. Still, my business partner is the epitome of "bull in a china shop" and I was sure this machine would be dead in less than a year. I knew it would be used in the car a lot, and spend its life "on the road". The fact is that it's still going strong today. Sure, my business partner has destroyed 3 power supplies, and the case is cracked and scratched in a few non-critical places, but it WORKS. We've never had any real problems with it.

This past year, we neeeded a second laptop, and I got another HP, this time a DV9000 series 17". It's been flawless so far, and came with a minimal amount of preloaded crapware.

I'm a big Sony fan, and a Sony would have probably been my second choice, but I can't argue with the HP. Several other folks I know have them as well, and the only problem any of them has had is one guy who is a computer newbie who managed to get about 15 different types of malware on his antivirus-free computer. I was able to recover his data, but the drive had to be formatted. It too has been fine ever since, and is much better protected now.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

IIP said:


> About 3 years ago, my little company needed a laptop. Though I've been a heavy computer user for decades, I'd never bought a laptop because I thought they compromised too much and because they were expensive but grew obsolete too fast. Most of those objections have grown less true over the last few years, but the bottom line is that I *needed* the portability of a laptop.
> 
> I knew I would need a 17" screen, too. The work apps we use, including Excel, would drive a person crazy scrolling back and forth constantly on a 15" screen, but is acceptable on a 17". Having said that, it makes the laptop big, heavy, and reduces battery life, but those were compromises I was prepared to make.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the input. I have a HP DV9000 series now (dv9220us).


----------



## Chop69 (Aug 11, 2007)

Michael D'Angelo;2001232 said:


> Thanks. Both laptops I am looking at uses the NVIDIA GeForce 9600M GT. I would think it would work fine. I have an 8800GT in my desktop and that works great. But I believe the 8800GT is actually a little better than the 9600GT?


I have an 8800GT in my desktop and a new MacBook Pro with the 9600 GT. The desktop is a 2.4Ghz Core2Quad, and the Mac is a 2.8 Core2Duo, so its not apples to apples, but in light gaming I have tried, the 8800GT seems faster.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

I am pretty partial to the Dell XPS line. I have had 2 of them and my wife has one as well. But, you cant beat that Newegg 12 month same as cash deal.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

MIAMI1683 said:


> Quad is MUCH better I wish I had that


You really have me considering going this route. What all benefits will I get?


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

dave29 said:


> I am pretty partial to the Dell XPS line. I have had 2 of them and my wife has one as well. But, you cant beat that Newegg 12 month same as cash deal.


I have one of these right now in front of me as my "work" laptop.

Its likely the only Dell laptop I'd ever buy...as the rest are constructed poorly - this one has met my "travel test" all over the place for over a year now....still running well.

The display is also outstanding.

Once you take a step down from this series....it shows in the construction.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> I have one of these right now in front of me as my "work" laptop.
> 
> Its likely the only Dell laptop I'd ever buy...as the rest are constructed poorly - this one has met my "travel test" all over the place for over a year now....still running well.
> 
> ...


I used to have a Dell Inspiron, it wasnt too bad. But you can build a kick a$$ XPS on their website for <$1500. I have the XPS M1530. I think there is a 20% off coupon code for XPS's at techbargains.com(as of yesterday)


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

dave29 said:


> I used to have a Dell Inspiron, it wasnt too bad. But you can build a kick a$$ XPS on their website for <$1500. I have the XPS M1530. I think there is a 20% off coupon code for XPS's at techbargains.com(as of yesterday)


Yup...and they were over $3K when they first came out...now half that.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

I have the older HP Pavillion 17" which is Heavy, uses alot of battery power so if I bought another one I would go for Lite Weight and something that doesn't eat up batteries like my Pavillion. It is really more like a Portable Desktop because it weighs about 10 lbs and with 2 spare batteries (which ain't cheap) it is a pain to lug around the airport.

I like the Dell XPS that HDTVFAN0001 has as it is lighter weight than mine and has a very nice screen, great PQ.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

I cannot stand these huge "laptops". O well, each to their own 

Biggest I can stand is about a 15.4", anything bigger has battery life go down too much and heft go up too much for traveling. But everyone has their own needs, which is why all the options exist!

and yes, Lenovo does make bigger models. Newegg just has a small selection.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

In theory they are Great but practically and functionally speaking they are a Pain in the Arse and expensive buying extra batteries and bulky and heavy, give me a 15" on my next buy.

I had to buy a 10" Portable DVD Player because it was such a pain to negotiate in Coach seats on the airplane, too bulky.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

As I said before, my needs dictated the 17" machine, but having that display definitely comes at a price. Weight, bulk, battery life, and size can all be inconvenient at times. For my needs, the tradeoff is necessary, but most folks will probably be happier with a 15" for most uses.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

With all that said look at the battery life and how much extra batteries cost, etc. How much does it weigh? Also, with extra batteries.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Grentz said:


> I cannot stand these huge "laptops". O well, each to their own
> 
> Biggest I can stand is about a 15.4", anything bigger has battery life go down too much and heft go up too much for traveling.


My XPS with the 17" screen handles 3 hours of movie watching (battery life) all the time...and its nice to see the flick with a decent screen size.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

That is why I like your Laptop and it has a Great PQ and doesn't weigh as much as mine. What does it weigh?


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

All depends on what you need/want to use it for.. 
I love my 17" but I don't move it much.. It's basicaly for use by the couch  sometimes I even wish for a bigger screen..
I bought my wife a 15" due to her carrying it to work and back..
If I was on the road alot, I would buy one of those realy small ones with a slow proc..


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

Well I think I have decided to go with HP. But now I am trying to decide if to go with the unit that has the Intel Core 2 Quad Q9000 2.0GHz or the unit that has the Intel Core 2 Duo P8400 2.26GHz. 

If the speed of the hard drive ends up being a problem down the road (which I don't think it will) I can upgrade it.

What does everyone think?

Thanks


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

richierich said:


> That is why I like your Laptop and it has a Great PQ and doesn't weigh as much as mine. What does it weigh?


Oh....its not light...5.4 lbs...but reasonable for the size.


Michael D'Angelo;2001735 said:


> Well I think I have decided to go with HP. But now I am trying to decide if to go with the unit that has the Intel Core 2 Quad Q9000 2.0GHz or the unit that has the Intel Core 2 Duo P8400 2.26GHz.
> 
> If the speed of the hard drive ends up being a problem down the road (which I don't think it will) I can upgrade it.
> 
> ...


I think you'll be fine...the HD speed should not be a problem.

Get all the processor and memory you can afford...they do the heavy lifting..


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> I think you'll be fine...the HD speed should not be a problem.
> 
> Get all the processor and memory you can afford...they do the heavy lifting..


Well the both come with 4GB of memory and can be upgraded to 8GB. They both have two 2GB and two open slots (I believe). So that should be a easy upgrade and I will probably do that shortly after getting it.

But do you think the extra money is worth it for the Quad Core?


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Michael D'Angelo;2001764 said:


> But do you think the extra money is worth it for the Quad Core?


Depends on what you plan to run most of the time....

If you're running alot of graphics or spreadsheets....you'll see an improvement in performance...but honestly....the base Dual Core is very fast already...

I'd want at least the 4GB of RAM, and would likely get the 8GB if reasonable priced. WIN7 down the road will adore that much memory and use it to your joy.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Depends on what you plan to run most of the time....
> 
> If you're running alot of graphics or spreadsheets....you'll see an improvement in performance...but honestly....the base Dual Core is very fast already...


That is what I was wondering. I don't really think I will need the Quad core. I will be using it for DIRECTV2PC, Blu-ray movies when I am out of town, surfing the internet and things like that.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Michael D'Angelo;2001773 said:


> That is what I was wondering. I don't really think I will need the Quad core. I will be using it for DIRECTV2PC, Blu-ray movies when I am out of town, surfing the internet and things like that.


For that...QUAD is overkill...take the money you would have spent and either save it or else spend just a part of it on the memory upgrade.


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

Drives are cheap. the one I just got is a 7200rpm 250gig for less than 60$..


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> For that...QUAD is overkill...take the money you would have spent and either save it or else spend just a part of it on the memory upgrade.


Thats what I figured, thanks.

I am trying to find the exact memory it has but adding a different model or brand, is that a problem?


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

Michael D'Angelo;2001780 said:


> Thats what I figured, thanks.
> 
> I am trying to find the exact memory it has but adding a different model or brand, is that a problem?


 http://www.crucial.com/store/drammemory.aspx

Is what I use to find out what type/size it has..
from what I see: http://www.crucial.com/store/listparts.aspx?model=Pavilion HDX18t&pl=HP - Compaq&cat=RAM


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

houskamp said:


> http://www.crucial.com/store/drammemory.aspx
> 
> Is what I use to find out what type/size it has..


Thanks. I can order another 4GB (two 2GB's) from them for $51.99.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

Remember the faster processor will also eat up more battery life too.

For what you are doing, that P series processor should be plenty. it is still very fast. 4gb of memory should be plenty too. I dont run more than 2gb on any of my machines and it works great with Vista and I almost never feel the need for more, and trust me I multitask plenty. About the only thing I wish I had more for at times is video editing.

I actually look to downsize in my laptops most of the time, lower power hard drive, lower power CPU, etc. Not a performance power house, but still plenty fast for the needs it will be serving. For example, I still can run Directv2PC w/HD on my balanced T61 that has a middle of the road C2D, 2gb of RAM, and built in graphics card, O and 7hrs battery too 

Dont be afraid to upgrade things like HDD and Memory after purchase, they are easy swaps and usually cheaper to upgrade on your own if you really do want the faster/higher capacity versions.



hdtvfan0001 said:


> My XPS with the 17" screen handles 3 hours of movie watching (battery life) all the time...and its nice to see the flick with a decent screen size.


Not bad for a 17".


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

I don't really worry about battery life. I just about always leave my laptop plugged in so that is not a problem.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

Michael D'Angelo;2001780 said:


> Thats what I figured, thanks.
> 
> I am trying to find the exact memory it has but adding a different model or brand, is that a problem?


I would go for the core 2 duo, the quad is overkill for the stuff you need it for(basically the same thing i use my laptop for). I have a core 2 duo and it isnt even as fast as the laptop you are looking at and it handles everything i throw at it. Go for the Quad if you are a big time gamer(which i dont think you are)


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

dave29 said:


> I would go for the core 2 duo, the quad is overkill for the stuff you need it for(basically the same thing i use my laptop for). I have a core 2 duo and it isnt even as fast as the laptop you are looking at and it handles everything i throw at it. Go for the Quad if you are a big time gamer(which i dont think you are)


Thanks Dave. I don't play any games on the PC. Once in a while I will play a video game system.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

Michael D'Angelo;2001831 said:


> I don't really worry about battery life. I just about always leave my laptop plugged in so that is not a problem.


Then no worries, as I said everyone has their own mix of needs


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Michael D'Angelo;2001780 said:


> Thats what I figured, thanks.
> 
> I am trying to find the exact memory it has but adding a different model or brand, is that a problem?


Memory is memory, as long as its from a well-known company like PNY, Crucial, etc...with that unit, you'll likely have no less than 800MHz speed memory anyway...most laptops now come with very fast memory these days..and the memory prices are amazingly low.


----------



## fwlogue (Dec 6, 2006)

According to HP there are only two memory slots both are currently filled with 2gb's for 4 gb total you will want two 4gb to get to the 8gb.

From there website.

http://h10032.www1.hp.com/ctg/Manual/c01597031.pdf for this laptop.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

fwlogue said:


> According to HP there are only two memory slots both are currently filled with 2gb's for 4 gb total you will want two 4gb to get to the 8gb.
> 
> From there website.
> 
> http://h10032.www1.hp.com/ctg/Manual/c01597031.pdf for this laptop.


Thanks. I will test it with 4GB which is probably enough. That is what I have in my desktop and it works great. If I think it needs more I will just swap them down the road.


----------



## carlsbad_bolt_fan (May 18, 2004)

As an I.T. Consultant, I've seen more of my clients replace HP/Compaqs. Both of these systems come with Vista 64bit...yuck! 

Sony's don't excite me, but if you had to go with one over the other, I'd go with the Sony. HP has really fallen off as far as reliability goes.


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

dave29 said:


> I am pretty partial to the Dell XPS line. I have had 2 of them and my wife has one as well. But, you cant beat that Newegg 12 month same as cash deal.


I've got an XPS M1530 also. Pretty nice machine, mine needs a better display though. They were available a couple of days after I ordered mine - naturally.



MIAMI1683 said:


> Quad is MUCH better I wish I had that


My quad core desktop is SO much faster than the laptop!!



Michael D'Angelo;2001188 said:


> HP Pavilion HDX18-1020us - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834147785
> 
> SONY VAIO AW Series VGN-AW190JAH - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834117831
> 
> Comparison - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...mpareItemList=N82E16834147785,N82E16834117831


Both look like nice machines. Do you really want that big of a display? Makes it more of a lug-able vs a laptop.

I might go for this Dell, added a better processor, not a fan of the ATI card, also12 months no-interest:


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

carlsbad_bolt_fan said:


> Both of these systems come with Vista 64bit...yuck!


Its really not bad at all. Compared to XP 64bit, almost everything works on Vista 64bit without issue and I actually find the OS itself much snappier. Only things that sometimes have trouble are apps that use low level drivers, but most mainstream things have 64bit versions anyways these days.

I run Vista x64 on my laptop and desktop and have for over a year and a half on both, no issues with things not working.

Also the only way to fully use 4gb+ of memory.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

carlsbad_bolt_fan said:


> Both of these systems come with Vista 64bit...yuck!


I have been running the 64bit version of Vista Ultimate for a year now and love it. I have been able to find all drivers I need and don't have any problems with it.


----------



## CoriBright (May 30, 2002)

Unless something extraordinary happened, I'd only ever get Toshiba notebooks.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

But he wants to be able to play Blu-rays, which would be quite extraordinary on a Toshiba.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

carlsbad_bolt_fan said:


> As an I.T. Consultant, I've seen more of my clients replace HP/Compaqs. Both of these systems come with Vista 64bit...yuck!
> 
> Sony's don't excite me, but if you had to go with one over the other, I'd go with the Sony. HP has really fallen off as far as reliability goes.


Interesting suggestion...our IT department has seen the opposite with over 80 laptops deployed...the 70 HPs have been the *most *reliable of the bunch...the 5 XPS Dells are next in line for having the least problems...followed last by the 6 Sony's.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

CoriBright said:


> Unless something extraordinary happened, I'd only ever get Toshiba notebooks.


They have gone severely down hill in the last few years. I have seen nothing but issues with them.

In the past you are right, the Satellites and some of the other Toshiba laptops were awesome. These days they are just horrible. Their tech support is one of the worst rated as well.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Michael, I personally think that Quad Core is a great architecture, but I decided not to do it myself because it's really not designed to be a laptop architecture. I know that you say you won't take this on the road that much, but Quad Core takes a lot of power and that's going to take a big bite out of battery life.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

Thanks everyone for the help. I ended up going with the HP that has the Core 2 Duo. Hopefully I made the right decision. With every message posted I kept going back and forth on what one to get. Once I have it for about a week or so I will report back on how it is.

Thanks again.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

Sounds good, best of luck with it! I am sure you will enjoy it


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Excellent! Congratulations in advance!


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

BTW I SlingBox Pro HD some how made it into the cart before I checked out too.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

hmmm, wonder how that happened


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

Does anyone know if there is a way to check and find the product key on the PC for Microsoft Outlook 2007?

I bought two copies (one for desktop and one for my current laptop) and I want to move the copy on my laptop over to the new one. I have both cases and both disk but I forgot to mark what one I used for what PC. 

Or if I just try them and if the first one is the key for the desktop will it just not work and then I should try the other?


----------



## Button Pusher (Jan 19, 2007)

Congrats on your new purchase!


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Michael D'Angelo;2002330 said:


> Does anyone know if there is a way to check and find the product key on the PC for Microsoft Outlook 2007?
> 
> I bought two copies (one for desktop and one for my current laptop) and I want to move the copy on my laptop over to the new one. I have both cases and both disk but I forgot to mark what one I used for what PC.
> 
> Or if I just try them and if the first one is the key for the desktop will it just not work and then I should try the other?


Open up Outlook, and look under Outlook Resources...then select About Outlook 2007...the Product Key is there...


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Michael D'Angelo;2002304 said:


> Thanks everyone for the help. I ended up going with the HP that has the Core 2 Duo. Hopefully I made the right decision. With every message posted I kept going back and forth on what one to get. Once I have it for about a week or so I will report back on how it is.
> 
> Thanks again.


I suspect you will be happy.


Michael D'Angelo;2002309 said:


> BTW I SlingBox Pro HD some how made it into the cart before I checked out too.


I just hate it when that kinda thing happens...and it happens alot for me too...:grin:


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Open up Outlook, and look under Outlook Resources...then select About Outlook 2007...the Product Key is there...


Thanks. I found that before but it gives me the product ID, not the product key. I have even looked all of the package to see if the product ID shows up so I know what one is what but nothing matches.


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

http://www.experts-exchange.com/Software/Office_Productivity/Groupware/Outlook/Q_23761742.html

very bottom of page (ignore the crap at the top) is about all I find).. looks like you will have to call too


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

Thanks houskamp. I will probably just try to install it and see what happens. If I can't get it to work I will call Microsoft.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

Go figure I ordered it this morning and now the price drops $100. I just got off the phone and they said they will credit the $100 but it will take 3-5 days. Hopefully it shows up.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Michael D'Angelo;2002631 said:


> Go figure I ordered it this morning and now the price drops $100. I just got off the phone and they said they will credit the $100 but it will take 3-5 days. Hopefully it shows up.


Consider it an "added bonus" for waiting...

On the product key front...I also found mine on the box, as well as CD that came with the product.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Consider it an "added bonus" for waiting...


I just hope the credit is actually added.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Michael D'Angelo;2002755 said:


> I just hope the credit is actually added.


If they tell you "the check's in the mail..."....:eek2::eek2::eek2:


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

Michael D'Angelo;2002631 said:


> Go figure I ordered it this morning and now the price drops $100. I just got off the phone and they said they will credit the $100 but it will take 3-5 days. Hopefully it shows up.


 Don't worry, next week it will drop $200 :lol:


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

houskamp said:


> Don't worry, next week it will drop $200 :lol:


Yeah...that'll make him feel good.....:lol:


----------



## deltafowler (Aug 28, 2007)

Michael D'Angelo;2002626 said:


> Thanks houskamp. I will probably just try to install it and see what happens. If I can't get it to work I will call Microsoft.


http://www.brothersoft.com/win-keyfinder-download-71178.html


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Probably goes without saying (but when has that stopped me?) 

DBSTalk does not condone the use of software designed to crack or hack any other piece of software, and we hope that all our members behave in a spirit of fairness, and within all applicable laws.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

This is the best app to use (and is not illegal or shady at all), just looks at the keys you have installed for the exact reason you are saying right now:
http://www.magicaljellybean.com/keyfinder/

It is very well known to be a good app, no spyware, etc. Used by many and very helpful. It has saved a few of my clients rears a few times


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

Well I received my new laptop and SlingBox Pro Wednesday afternoon and got everything up and running that night.

So with the little time that I have had them I like both a lot so far.

Laptop - Not to big at all. Actually it does not seem that much bigger than my old (17" HP) laptop. The speed of the laptop is a big improvement over my old one and the old one wasn't that bad at all. 

The wireless network card is a major improvement. The new one has wireless N too. Using speedtest.net I can get the same speed using wireless N as I can on my desktop hard wired. 

I love having the finger print reader on it. I did have one a couple of years ago on my old desktop and it was great. I actually need to get a new one for my current desktop.

DIRECTV2PC and HD programs via the Slingbox HD work great. I have done about an hour of testing between the two and have not had any problems at all. My old laptop could not handle HD from DIRECTV2PC.

One big plus is it did not have a lot of crap software on it. It had Norton which I removed. It actually had Slingbox software but it was the old 1.5 version so I removed that and upgraded to 2.0. It had a Slingbox demo thing and one other thing which I don't remember what it was. That is it. 

Slingbox Pro HD - So far I love it. Major improvement over my Slingbox Pro. HD looks great on both my laptop and desktop. It is not as good as watching a nice HDTV but it does look great for what it is. I would compare it to a HD picture on a mid to lower end 720p TV.

Once I have it for a little while and more time to play with it I will report back with another update.

BTW the product key problem I thought I was going to have with Outlook didn't end up being a problem at all. I was searching Microsoft's site for info on finding it and come to find out each retail copy of Outlook 2007 is licensed for 2 PC's.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

Good deal!!! I'm glad you are happy with your purchase. My XPS has the fingerprint reader as well and i like it because you dont have to log into every site, just swipe your finger


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

Excellent, glad you are happy with your purchase. That is what really counts


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Michael D'Angelo;2006280 said:


> Well I received my new laptop and SlingBox Pro Wednesday afternoon and got everything up and running that night.
> 
> So with the little time that I have had them I like both a lot so far.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you've got alot to be happy about these days...congrats on the new laptop...


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Congratulations and you will definitely enjoy Slingbox PRO HD as I can't believe how great it is and looks and I use it every morning to perform maintenance on my HR23-700 and HR21-700 to clean up stuff that needs to be deleted and to schedule other stuff, etc.

It is Great when you are out of town if you have enough speed to get a great picture.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

richierich said:


> Congratulations and you will definitely enjoy Slingbox PRO HD as I can't believe how great it is and looks and I use it every morning to perform maintenance on my HR23-700 and HR21-700 to clean up stuff that needs to be deleted and to schedule other stuff, etc.
> 
> It is Great when you are out of town if you have enough speed to get a great picture.


As I posted above I can't believe how good the picture is. It is a major improvement over my old Slingbox Pro.

Last night I decided to test something with my laptop and was very surprised to see the results. I opened the Slingbox and turned to CBS HD (MPEG4) which is 1080i. Then I opened DIRECTV2PC and stream an OTA HD version of "24" and I had my two internet camera's running. With all four things going the laptop handle it without a problem. Very surprised.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Michael D'Angelo;2007417 said:


> Last night I decided to test something with my laptop and was very surprised to see the results. I opened the Slingbox and turned to CBS HD (MPEG4) which is 1080i. Then I opened DIRECTV2PC and stream an OTA HD version of "24" and I had my two internet camera's running. With all four things going the laptop handle it without a problem. Very surprised.


I'm not surprised...the coprocessor comes into play with concurrent graphics activities...so sit back and enjoy!!!!


----------

